# ork baneblade conversion



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

hi

ive thought about making a baneblade conversion for some time, the IG one looks... too normal the chaos one looks too.... wtf , so ive decided to make an ork skull hammer or whatever its called

i was hoping to make it badly on purpose, then add spare parts from the loota and bikers set, although with a model that size you need something else like pipes etc, i also thought about maybe adding sand to parts, or plasticard glyphs ?

what do you think ?, also where do you get all this spare ' junk ' from?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My suggestion: assemble the hull and tracks properly (assembling it poorly on purpose is a bit risky, IMO.), then take your razor saw and saw under some of those big raised pannels so you can bend the corners up, make them look distorted and battle damaged.

Slap on a bunch of oddly shaped pannels with lots of bolts and rivets. If you've been saving scraps of plasticard, this is where to use them.

Pipes from Cities of Death are great for the cannon barrel, and for rigged up exhaust.

you've probably seen my banewagon. All of the engine and hull work I did on it should be applicable to this, after that it's just rigging up guns.

Something you might want to consider: Go to a place like The Warstore or (since you're in the UK) Bits n Kits and just buy the parts you think you'll need, then improvise the rest.

Warstore had the complete lower hull and tracks for $30. You can buy sponsons from GW, or just make your own. Improvise from IG tanks or just rig something up, and maybe pick up the upper hull and turret if you want to get fancy, then just improvise all the weapons out of bits of pipe and tubing and spare guns. Not only will it save money, but not having all the right parts forces you to get orky and find ugly, effective solutions to the problem.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

lol , thanks :wink:



> (assembling it poorly on purpose is a bit risky, IMO.),


true, i suppose it would be better to build parts of it properly before getting creative.

btw would you suggest pinning a baneblade? as its a very large model


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

If you use plastics cement, pinning is totally unnecessary. All the parts are plastic. A dab of plastic cement (even the cheap orange-scented stuff from testors) and it joins solid as a rock. 

If you use superglue...it's up to you. Most of it slots right into grooves and the like, so it;s pretty secure. I wouldn't worry too much.

And yeah, the chasis (bottom, sides and treads) should be properly assembled, just because gaps from misaligned parts will look unnatural on that scale. You also want to avoid any gaps that show the inside, because it;ll just look bad and can distract from your paint.

It was a lot of fun to damage that thing though.

A good slim razor saw slides right under those raised pannels. You can cut the track skirt sections off and tweak them to look damaged, bent, etc. Theres lots of surface area so your basic star-cut blasts work great, and you'll have a lot of fun scarring up the imperial logos and covering them in glyphs.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THere is no need to pin the baneblade. As long as you assemble it correctly then your good with regular plastic cement. I wouldn't add sand I would stick with glyphs and orky things. 

THe extra "Junk" can come from anywhere dollar store toys bashed up, plastic tubing, toothpaste caps, empty glue sticks, city of death parts, sprue cut into pieces and anything else that you find laying around. 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/apocalypse/baneblade-showcase/3/

Here is the skull hamma on Gw's website. I use a dremmel and cutting wheel to slice my things up but it does take some practice to use. Otherwise just have fun and use your creative mind just like an ork would to make the piece work. 
Post lots of pics as well.


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ah so you have decided on the skull 'amma have you now bob? i shall have to help u with this then as i have allways wanted to make an orky vehicle! as with buolding the baneblade, i have done so before :laugh:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

thanks for the advice people, it will be fun defiling those imperial marks WAAAAGH!!

i was thinking of sticking an ork on the hatch then using spare bikerz parts equip him with an orky heavy stubber


----------

